# Bollywood Actress "Super Shaken" after Uber Ride in London



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/bol...after-uber-ride-in-london-warns-users-2164895
*Sonam Kapoor "Super Shaken" After Uber Ride In London, Warns Users*
*Actress Sonam Kapoor Ahuja said her driver was apparently "unstable and was yelling and shouting" during the journey.*
All IndiaAgence France-PresseUpdated: January 16, 2020 13:52 IST
by Taboola
Sponsored Links
Sponsored
Don't Over Pay for Car Insurance. Checkout these Auto Insurance Discount Opportunities. (Best Car Insurance)
Top 15 Most Beautiful Beaches In The World (amomedia.com)









Sonam Kapoor Ahuja tweeted saying,"I was shaking by the end of it." (File)











*Mumbai: *
Actress Sonam Kapoor Ahuja has warned Uber users against using the ridesharing app in London after suffering "the scariest experience" with a driver in the British capital.
The actress, 34, said her driver was apparently "unstable and was yelling and shouting" during the journey.
"I was shaking by the end of it," she tweeted late Wednesday in London, tagging Uber, which responded with an apparently automated message.
"I tried complaining on your app, and just got multiple disconnected replies by bots. You guys need to update your system. The damage is done. There is nothing more you can do."
"The best and safest is just to use the local public transportation or cabs," she suggested.
A representative for the firm in India said it had no comment for now.
The Uber incident comes a week after Sonam Kapoor Ahuja criticised British Airways for allegedly losing her luggage for the second time this month.
Ride-hailing giant Uber has come under a storm of global criticism over its passenger safety record.


> Sonam K Ahuja
> 
> *✔*@sonamakapoor
> 
> ...



1,968 people are talking about this


The company lost its license in London after transport authorities said it had failed to fix a litany of safety issues - including at least 14,000 cases of drivers handing their permits to unlicensed friends or relatives.
It continues to operate in the city pending an appeal.
In 2017, a woman raped by an Uber driver in India filed a US lawsuit accusing the service of invading her privacy and defaming her character.
Last month, Uber released a report saying it had tallied nearly 6,000 sexual assaults in the United States - its biggest market - over the past couple of years. That included more than 450 cases of rape.
In France, the firm is under pressure from a viral campaign detailing sexual assault involving its drivers, under the hashtag #UberCestOver (Uber it's over).
Comments
Sonam Kapoor AhujaUberLondon


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

It's her fault. She should have asked for _stirred_, not _shaken_ 
(it's late... I need to be silly...)


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

What is it about becoming an Uber driver that suddenly makes people go nuts? Yelling, rocking back and forth, raping people etc. I almost feel like I'm letting the company down by being so stable and predictable.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> What is it about becoming an Uber driver that suddenly makes people go nuts? Yelling, rocking back and forth, raping people etc. I almost feel like I'm letting the company down by being so stable and predictable.


Not just the company. You're letting down the whole community.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> What is it about becoming an Uber driver that suddenly makes people go nuts? Yelling, rocking back and forth, raping people etc. I almost feel like I'm letting the company down by being so stable and predictable.


PEOPLE are unstable. Some of them are Uber drivers.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> PEOPLE are unstable. Some of them are Uber drivers.


My turn.

UBER DRIVERS are unstable. Some of them are people. Next!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> "I tried complaining on your app, and just got multiple disconnected replies by bots. ..."


I think she has discovered the problem of Uber's "customer service." LOL


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> What is it about becoming an Uber driver that suddenly makes people go nuts? Yelling, rocking back and forth, raping people etc. I almost feel like I'm letting the company down by being so stable and predictable.


&#128165;Warning does not apply to all&#128165;
I think driving uber fulltime is a gateway to vices. They are on the road with the freedom to go anywhere and do anything they want, when they want. They dont have that structure.

The weak minded person may start taking drugs to stay awake or try to offset depression. That's another thing, I think driving uber causes depression in some. Especially if they spend any amount of time sleeping in their car.&#128164;

They have freetime to turn on their favorite porn site and masterbate before picking up the next rider. &#129318;‍♀


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> That's another thing, I think driving uber causes depression in some.
> [.....]
> They have freetime to turn on their favorite porn site and masterbate before picking up the next rider. &#129318;‍♀


1. I don't need much free time to handle that task.
2. Such activity should make people less depressed. At least for me, I tend to think happy thoughts.
3. Is that why some of the cars in the airport lot have fogged up windows and sometimes shake vigorously?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> &#128165;Warning does not apply to all&#128165;
> I think driving uber fulltime is a gateway to vices. They are on the road with the freedom to go anywhere and do anything they want, when they want. They dont have that structure.
> 
> The weak minded person may start taking drugs to stay awake or try to offset depression. That's another thing, I think driving uber causes depression in some. Especially if they spend any amount of time sleeping in their car.&#128164;
> ...


I'm not sure what the problem is here. Depression aside, All the other stuff sounds awesome and makes me want to quit my day job.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

The app promotes insanity.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> 1. I don't need much free time to handle that task.
> 2. Such activity should make people less depressed. At least for me, I tend to think happy thoughts.
> 3. Is that why some of the cars in the airport lot have fogged up windows and sometimes shake vigorously?


All valid points &#129300;


mch said:


> I'm not sure what the problem is here. Depression aside, All the other stuff sounds awesome and makes me want to quit my day job.


Well that's the point&#128514;. It then becomes too much of a good thing. Although I am very anti drugs (except occasional weed).

Without structure I foresee constant masterbation, excessive drug access, unlimited naps (laziness).


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Without structure I foresee constant masterbation, excessive drug access, unlimited naps (laziness).


Again, awesome, awesome and awesome.&#128514;


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

So she finished the ride? Complaint is worthless then, wealthy was it Uber black select xl? No. You get what you pay for cheapskate, why are you calling Uber support? If I'm actually scared to the point of shaking lmao Id call the police if I was square she did none of the above


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Without structure I foresee constant masterbation, excessive drug access, unlimited naps (laziness).


Uber may not give us health insurance or 401k, but no one can say there aren't any benefits!

That's a package Tesla or Facebook can't match.



troothequalstroll said:


> So she finished the ride? Complaint is worthless then, wealthy was it Uber black select xl? No. You get what you pay for cheapskate, why are you calling Uber support? If I'm actually scared to the point of shaking lmao Id call the police if I was square she did none of the above


Can't Uber just play back the audio recording of the ride? I thought they made a big deal about the benefits of recording rides for both pax and driver safety. Heck - I figured they were monitoring all the rides and they should have proactively sent police to intercept the rogue driver :roflmao:


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> &#128165;Warning does not apply to all&#128165;
> I think driving uber fulltime is a gateway to vices. They are on the road with the freedom to go anywhere and do anything they want, when they want. They dont have that structure.
> 
> The weak minded person may start taking drugs to stay awake or try to offset depression. That's another thing, I think driving uber causes depression in some. Especially if they spend any amount of time sleeping in their car.&#128164;
> ...


OK, to sum up:
Most FT Uber drivers are

Unemployable
Suffer mental defect
Self medicate
Undisciplined
No ambitions
and unable to control urges at inappropriate times
Seems we got ourselves a future Convicted Felon
Which is a good thing since without Incarceration
this "driver" would be homeless ✔

Uber Driver Chess Club
Meet Tuesday & Thursday 
If lockdown, then Monday & Wednesday


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/bol...after-uber-ride-in-london-warns-users-2164895
> *Sonam Kapoor "Super Shaken" After Uber Ride In London, Warns Users*
> *Actress Sonam Kapoor Ahuja said her driver was apparently "unstable and was yelling and shouting" during the journey.*
> All IndiaAgence France-PresseUpdated: January 16, 2020 13:52 IST
> ...


What a snowflake... you know she lived sheltered life when.... . People with real lives from India are not phased by anything.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

They have freetime to turn on their favorite porn site and masterbate before picking up the next rider. &#129318;‍♀
[/QUOTE]
thank you for that visual lol


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> &#128165;Warning does not apply to all&#128165;
> I think driving uber fulltime is a gateway to vices. They are on the road with the freedom to go anywhere and do anything they want, when they want. They dont have that structure.
> 
> The weak minded person may start taking drugs to stay awake or try to offset depression. That's another thing, I think driving uber causes depression in some. Especially if they spend any amount of time sleeping in their car.&#128164;
> ...


While I don't disagree that driving Uber full-time can mess you up, especially since it is underpaid and a lot of people do poorly in a car all day. I think a lot of people come to Uber pre-damaged and that's why they are driving.

I am weird in that I came to Uber depressed and left cured of it.

Might I suggest that it is capitalism that is driving people cr-

Nah, cutting myself off here. I don't trust rideshare drivers much, and that includes some present company. Take care of yourselves, folks.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Who flyers BA anyway. Fly virgin Atlantic from India to London then she should have taken a Uber black xl. She has the money . I don’t believe her .


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

She has a net worth of $12 million yet saves money by taking UberX instead of a cab, black car service, private chauffer, movie studio driver, or trusted friend. She's lucky he was just shouting. Sounds like a normal stressed out Uber driver.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> &#128165;Warning does not apply to all&#128165;
> I think driving uber fulltime is a gateway to vices. They are on the road with the freedom to go anywhere and do anything they want, when they want. They dont have that structure.
> 
> The weak minded person may start taking drugs to stay awake or try to offset depression. That's another thing, I think driving uber causes depression in some. Especially if they spend any amount of time sleeping in their car.&#128164;
> ...


And meanwhile I thought it was as simple as this: Drivers are not getting paid.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> What is it about becoming an Uber driver that suddenly makes people go nuts?


It doesn't happen suddenly. These guys were previously driving taxis and they bring their crappy cabbie culture with them. Uber's TOS forbids such behaviour and the ratings system keeps a check on such drivers.


----------



## Babak (May 25, 2016)




----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Simply put because of the lack of any real standards, there are lots of people out there playing at taxi driver that have no business transporting actual people around. The thought process goes something like this, I imagine: "Hmm, I'm looking for work. I hear Uber driving is lucrative and easy. I hate people, have poor navigation and social skills, lack motivation, resent authority and have a quick temper, but what the hell. They all make bank, so I'm gonna get in on that!"

I don't think this was a classic case of "rideshare rage" though like GetOutOfMyCar bearded guy. This is just a normal Tuesday in the industry...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> What a snowflake... you know she lived sheltered life when....


Shes indian.

Answered it &#128513;
EVERY indian girl I knew growing up (and I knew a lot) was sheltered. It just depends on to which degree.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Shes indian.
> 
> Answered it &#128513;
> EVERY indian girl I knew growing up (and I knew a lot) was sheltered. It just depends on to which degree.


And they are cheap. I notice some of them out an address and then ask me to drive them 1 Mile up. No can't do that. You are have arrived and this the address you put in the app. I complete the ride and say thank you have a nice day. Not moving until they get out .


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> And they are cheap. I notice some of them out an address and then ask me to drive them 1 Mile up. No can't do that. You are have arrived and this the address you put in the app. I complete the ride and say thank you have a nice day. Not moving until they get out .


You get paid for miles driven. Doesn't matter what address they put in the app.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

itsablackmarket said:


> And meanwhile I thought it was as simple as this: Drivers are not getting paid.


They get paid. Problem is they spend it on blow &#129335;‍♀



The queen &#128120; said:


> And they are cheap. I notice some of them out an address and then ask me to drive them 1 Mile up. No can't do that. You are have arrived and this the address you put in the app. I complete the ride and say thank you have a nice day. Not moving until they get out .


Is it pool Express? I havent seen them do that in X and I drove mostly south indians in my 1800 rides.

That's probably why they have the big houses and nice cars. They save money and cheep as hell. &#129335;‍♀



Cold Fusion said:


> OK, to sum up:
> Most FT Uber drivers are
> 
> Unemployable
> ...


You Couldn't help yourself &#128514;&#128523;.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> They get paid. Problem is they spend it on blow &#129335;‍♀
> 
> 
> Is it pool Express? I havent seen them do that in X and I drove mostly south indians in my 1800 rides.
> ...


My husband is in construction and he tells me Indian are the worse and cheap. Especially the ones who reside in multi millions$ houses in Potomac area. I drive Uber x


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/bol...after-uber-ride-in-london-warns-users-2164895
> *Sonam Kapoor "Super Shaken" After Uber Ride In London, Warns Users*
> *Actress Sonam Kapoor Ahuja said her driver was apparently "unstable and was yelling and shouting" during the journey.*
> All IndiaAgence France-PresseUpdated: January 16, 2020 13:52 IST
> ...


I feel like this is a new way for actors/actresses to get free media attention.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> I feel like this is a new way for actors/actresses to get free media attention.


She is the daughter of Anil Kapoor, one of the best indian actors ever. So I'm sure she already gets a lot of media attention. Although shes 34. I think that's equivalent to 60 in the acting world.

Gorgeous though.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> PEOPLE are unstable. Some of them are Uber drivers.


Some, correction many are unstable, substance abusers and or perverts. Too prove my point go to any airport staging area and see for yourself. This is what you get when people are hired without ever speaking to a real interviewer.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> "I tried complaining on your app, and just got multiple disconnected replies by bots. You guys need to update your system. The damage is done. There is nothing more you can do."














Mkang14 said:


> She is the daughter of Anil Kapoor, one of the best indian actors ever. So I'm sure she already gets a lot of media attention. Although shes 34. I think that's equivalent to 60 in the acting world.
> 
> Gorgeous though.


Ruh roh. Looks like someone's in an "I ain't having it," kind of mood.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Ruh roh. Looks like someone's in an "I ain't having it," kind of mood.
> 
> View attachment 402637


Actually this is my chill, toned down avatar. It softens me. If you want a RBF then I'd put my picture back up. &#128129;‍♀


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> If you want a RBF then I'd put my picture back up.


LOL. Nice, had to google that one.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Actually this is my chill, toned down, avatar. It softens me. If you want a RBF then I'd put my picture back up. &#128129;‍♀


I think if I used my real smiling face on the forum it would put everyone at ease and they would think "hey socialism can't be that bad if this guy is into it, what a wonderful person honestly". I could get away with calling people misogynists and race realists all day long.

My dog has RBF.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> LOL. Nice, had to google that one.
> 
> View attachment 402654


Excuse me. I've had RBF all my life.

But yes very true, RBF keeps you looking young. Frown lines psh &#128129;‍♀


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> What is it about becoming an Uber driver that suddenly makes people go nuts? Yelling, rocking back and forth, raping people etc. I almost feel like I'm letting the company down by being so stable and predictable.


Personally, I used to be a very relaxed person who's hard to irritate and annoy. Ever since I started driving Uber, I noticed that I slowly became more irritable. Cars that won't use turn signals. Pedestrians who think everyone will stop for them and so they Jaywalk wherever they want. Cars that zigzag between narrow gaps in heavy traffic as if they're some "cool" stuntdriver. A company (UBER!) that doesn't really care about their "partners". Encountering these every day whenever I drive has broken me down and I just need an outlet to let go of the rage. Of course when money is affected due to Uber's screw-up, a lot of things get affected in my life since I'm not a millionaire nor am I smart enough person to be working another proper job. Money is the blood of the world, it's what keeps people alive. If Uber lowers the rates or screws me via hidden/shadow timeouts for not accepting unprofitable rides, then I lose money that I use to pay for rent, bills, and all sorts of important things. It doesn't matter how hard or smart you try to drive Uber, if they somehow do something that messes up your ability to earn, you can't do anything about it. Whenever I have passengers or I'm on the road, I am emotionless though, for safety reasons. Reflexes, reaction time, those are paramount when dealing with traffic that may have insane butthole drivers. Forget about everything, clear your mind, focus on driving and reacting. No point getting angry while driving, it'll just lead to angry driving, which then leads to dead or injured people. Don't wanna get into an accident with innocent people. When I'm alone, that's when I scream or hit myself. I don't have anything to break although I'm sure that would feel so good.

Anyway it's good that you are yet unaffected by Uber driving. Keep it up and try not to be changed by this crappy company.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

"







"

Thank you, we can only hope she goes away.

But people like that don't ever really mean it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

What am I missing.

Why are people hating on her for having a crazy driver.
😕


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> So she finished the ride? Complaint is worthless then, wealthy was it Uber black select xl? No. You get what you pay for cheapskate, why are you calling Uber support? If I'm actually scared to the point of shaking lmao Id call the police if I was square she did none of the above


it's like eating a massive meal, then complaining about it afterwards and asking not to pay



TemptingFate said:


> She has a net worth of $12 million yet saves money by taking UberX instead of a cab, black car service, private chauffer, movie studio driver, or trusted friend. She's lucky he was just shouting. Sounds like a normal stressed out Uber driver.


ya if she finished the ride and never called 911 then the story is bs


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> it's like eating a massive meal, then complaining about it afterwards and asking not to pay
> 
> 
> ya if she finished the ride and never called 911 then the story is bs


Or at a minimum could have recorded it on her cell phone. It sounds like it wasn't just a 5 second rant - it would have gone on long enough for her to get her phone going to record parts of the incident.


--------- Completely separate thought - but the forum merged my 2 posts into 1 ---------

So - this happened in London.

Is she trying to tell us that during this whole ride in London the car never had the occasion to stop (traffic/signal) where she could have jumped out of the car?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/bol...after-uber-ride-in-london-warns-users-2164895
> *Sonam Kapoor "Super Shaken" After Uber Ride In London, Warns Users*
> *Actress Sonam Kapoor Ahuja said her driver was apparently "unstable and was yelling and shouting" during the journey.*
> All IndiaAgence France-PresseUpdated: January 16, 2020 13:52 IST
> ...


DRAMA !?!?!?!

FROM AN ACTRESS ?!?!?

WHO EVER HEARD OF SUCH A THING. . .


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

What did she do to piss off the driver?



Mkang14 said:


> They have freetime to turn on their favorite porn site and masterbate before picking up the next rider. &#129318;‍♀


What's the problem with this?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> What did she do to piss off the driver?
> 
> What's the problem with this?


Is there ever a valid reason to go all coco or pissed off as you operate a vehicle? If shes that bad, pull over and call the police. SOME of you guys are really giving it to her and honestly some of the post I'm seeing are boarding on hate for indians. #WhatsTheRealIssue.

Why would you masterbate in the car before picking up a pax, in a state of arousal. I'm sure many have control but as we know others are dirty beasts that have self control issues. It's just icky.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> She has a net worth of $12 million yet saves money by taking UberX instead of a cab, black car service, private chauffer, movie studio driver, or trusted friend. She's lucky he was just shouting. Sounds like a normal stressed out Uber driver.


After I started driving for Uber I was getting a lot of pax's that were from India, they would give a 1 star to get free rides, I stop picking them up and most driver's in my area cancelled or ignored them because they were getting dinged for no reason.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Meanwhile... she's still beautiful and rich


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Why are people hating on her for having a crazy driver.


We're not, well I'm not at least.

Here's my issue with this story:

Although I am unfamiliar with this woman I am going to assume she famous in her part of the world. People tend to put the famous up on a pedestal. This woman makes a claim and all her fans believe her and take her at her word. They insta-tweet-book and force ubers hand. Uber has to react and publicly take action against the driver. If

There are no details other than the driver was "unstable and was yelling and shouting" during the journey.

Could she be exaggerating? Could she have been a diva and treated him badly?

Without knowing what else transpired on that trip I think it's unfair to the driver. Maybe she was drunk and belligerent. We dont know and to just believe her because she has done stature is wrong.

For a driver to just start yelling for no reason is unusual. It's just not normal behavior. No matter how poorly we want to think of uber drivers the fact is behavior like this highly unusual and without any supporting details I'm going with common logic and saying there's more to this story.



Mkang14 said:


> Is there ever a valid reason to go all coco or pissed off as you operate a vehicle?


You've never been in a car with my kids!



Mkang14 said:


> Why would you masterbate in the car before picking up a pax, in a state of arousal.


Uh, because doing after you pick them up would probably be wrong?


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

She may be a black cab driver lover


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> &#128165;Warning does not apply to all&#128165;
> I think driving uber fulltime is a gateway to vices. They are on the road with the freedom to go anywhere and do anything they want, when they want. They dont have that structure.
> 
> The weak minded person may start taking drugs to stay awake or try to offset depression. That's another thing, I think driving uber causes depression in some. Especially if they spend any amount of time sleeping in their car.&#128164;
> ...


Being fair, you can say the same thing about the pax... Using Uber is a gateway to vices; pax are on the road with the freedom to go anywhere and do anything they want, when they want; the weak minded pax may start taking drugs to stay awake or try to offset depression; Uber causes depression in some pax; and most importantly, pax have free time to turn on their favorite porn site and masturbate before the ride has ended.️


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Friendly Jack said:


> Being fair, you can say the same thing about the pax... Using Uber is a gateway to vices; pax are on the road with the freedom to go anywhere and do anything they want, when they want; the weak minded pax may start taking drugs to stay awake or try to offset depression; Uber causes depression in some pax; and most importantly, pax have free time to turn on their favorite porn site and masturbate before the ride has ended.️


Yeah but assuming everyone in these scenerios have a job. If the pax have a job in which they are confined to a desk, with a boss, they dont have as much freedom, opportunity.

I think what I mentioned is happening. How I know is my brother and his downward spiral. It really has me thinking about how it all went wrong.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Why would you masterbate in the car before picking up a pax, in a state of arousal.


Well -- the alternative is for the driver to spank the monkey *after *picking up a pax (while on the ride). Pretty sure most pax would rate the driver 1 star for "service quality" (though a few weird ones might rate 5 stars I suppose).

You know - it all starts with texting and driving - it's a gateway activity. Once the driver is good at using his (or her?) fingers for texting, it's only natural to move on to more challenging activities such as yanking and driving. Mark my words - that will be the next big campaign for public service billboards - "no yanking and driving"


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> You know - it all starts with texting and driving - it's a gateway activity. Once the driver is good at using his (or her?) fingers for texting, it's only natural to move on to more challenging activities such as yanking and driving. Mark my words - that will be the next big campaign for public service billboards - "no yanking and driving"


I can't &#129318;‍♀&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; so funny

I just feel grossed out thinking a driver uses his car to spank the monkey. Can you imagine what a black light would show &#128563;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I can't &#129318;‍♀&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; so funny
> 
> I just feel grossed out thinking a driver uses his car to spank the monkey. Can you imagine what a greenlight would show &#128563;


Who will be the first to defend it and say "well at these rates what else can passengers expect?"

Rideshare bros, this is a race to the bottom and you can win if you want to.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I can't &#129318;‍♀&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; so funny
> 
> I just feel grossed out thinking a driver uses his car to spank the monkey. Can you imagine what a black light would show &#128563;


I don't have to imagine. I'm in Vegas so i turn on a blacklight and a disco ball to pump up the fun for my passengers. Sometimes it gets a little awkward when someone asks about the streaks on the ceiling.

And ladies - don't pretend you're immune from this activity. Your biology just allows you to hide it better. Think about all the female drivers who could have a hidden "device" controlled by a remote that they can activate while driving. The female drivers can be "butterin' the muffin" while driving and no one would know (as long as the music is loud enough to drown out the buzzing).


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Who will be the first to defend it and say "well at these rates what else can passengers expect?"
> 
> Rideshare bros, this is a race to the bottom and you can win if you want to.


Although, I guess to be fair, 2 people bumping goodies in their car happens. So I'm sure in most cases the black light will find something &#129300;.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/bol...after-uber-ride-in-london-warns-users-2164895
> *Sonam Kapoor "Super Shaken" After Uber Ride In London, Warns Users*
> *Actress Sonam Kapoor Ahuja said her driver was apparently "unstable and was yelling and shouting" during the journey.*
> All IndiaAgence France-PresseUpdated: January 16, 2020 13:52 IST
> ...


Driver was probably just bluetooth his cousin about dinner plans ... mabey having her for dinner! winky face! &#129362;&#127849;=&#127868;



Mkang14 said:


> Although, I guess to be fair, 2 people bumping goodies in their car happens. So I'm sure in most cases the black light will find something &#129300;.


Black light in my backseat prius will find juicy stuff... I don't let anybody I care about ride back there


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Although I am unfamiliar with this woman I am going to assume she famous in her part of the world.


Let me build on that point a bit.

She's an actress. And a celebrity.

What do celebrity actresses know how to do? Create drama, that's what!

I can't tell you for sure exactly what happened during that ride. But I think I wouldn't be too far off if I bet that whatever happened, she exaggerated to a point where the original provocation was barely recognizable.

"unstable and was yelling and shouting" during the journey.
"I was shaking by the end of it," she tweeted.

If most of us normal people had an Uber driver who was shouting during a trip when we were a pax, we probably wouldn't be shaking within an inch of our lives or tweeting about it.

THIS, my friends, is what trolling looks like when it's done by a celebrity.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> She has a net worth of $12 million yet saves money by taking UberX instead of a cab, black car service, private chauffer, movie studio driver, or trusted friend. She's lucky he was just shouting. Sounds like a normal stressed out Uber driver.





Mkang14 said:


> She is the daughter of Anil Kapoor, one of the best indian actors ever. So I'm sure she already gets a lot of media attention. Although shes 34. I think that's equivalent to 60 in the acting world.
> 
> Gorgeous though.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

She comes across as a spoiled little brat who needs regular media attention to keep her career in the spotlight.


----------

